# MH370 Malaysian Airlines missing



## JCW (Mar 8, 2014)

Very sad event this and to date not much info , what we do know is that there were 2 passengers with fake passports on the plane , no contact or mayday call from pilot , the plane has just vanished so I  hope we get more news when daylight breaks . I flew with Malaysian airlines in june to kuala lumpur and then to Manila , near enough same route , my sister work for them for 30 years before she retired . only the 3rd crash in the airlines history and I was is school near where the 1st crash the airline had took place in 1977 , I think  foul play is involved somehow ........................


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 8, 2014)

They are a decent airline, flying modern planes, so there's something going on. Modern kit does crash often. Sad times.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 8, 2014)

Very sad when any plane crashes with a loss of life. Seems a rather bizarre incident with no contact or mayday. Hope more news comes out. How do they know two passengers had fake passports and if so how did they get on?


----------



## Siren (Mar 8, 2014)

Very sad situation. Some of the info coming out, like the fake passports can barely be believed.

Fingers crossed everyone is found safe and well but its not looking good.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 8, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Very sad when any plane crashes with a loss of life. Seems a rather bizarre incident with no contact or mayday. Hope more news comes out. How do they know two passengers had fake passports and if so how did they get on?
		
Click to expand...

BBC reporting that the passports were reported stolen in Thailand, which possibly concerns me more than if they were fake.


----------



## JCW (Mar 9, 2014)

Still no news and they saying there were up to 4 fake passports , well off to golf now and will check in later................


----------



## drawboy (Mar 9, 2014)

I will not be long until America invades somewhere following this.


----------



## Sharktooth (Mar 10, 2014)

drawboy said:



			I will not be long until America invades somewhere following this.
		
Click to expand...

Eh?


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 10, 2014)

In this day and age, how the hell does a plane "vanish" ????????


----------



## JCW (Mar 10, 2014)

Crazyface said:



			In this day and age, how the hell does a plane "vanish" ????????
		
Click to expand...

They have said the planes transponder could have been turned off and the plane diverted on another route by hijackers and then blown up , hence not in the area they are looking , but its very strange indeed , no ones even claimed they done it , its very sad for the families just waiting for news and praying its good news when deep down they fear the worst .........................:mmm:


----------



## Andy808 (Mar 10, 2014)

Our thoughts have to be with the families of those on board.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 11, 2014)

Crazyface said:



			In this day and age, how the hell does a plane "vanish" ????????
		
Click to expand...

Some say it could have been abducted by Aliens/UFO , I must say as crazy as that sounds it would explain it.


----------



## CMAC (Mar 11, 2014)

sawtooth said:



			Some say it could have been abducted by Aliens/UFO , I must say as crazy as that sounds it would explain it.
		
Click to expand...

 





Sad to say it will have gone down, it's a vast area and radar only follows roughly 250miles out- I find it surprising there has been no wreckage as to go down without a mayday would indicate no time so probably violent as opposed to trying a soft landing (captain is a vet pilot) therefore some wreckage would have broken off.

The flight recorders emit a signal roughly 5-10 miles so eventually a sub or boat will 'hear' it if the search pattern is precise.

Sad situation and a nightmare for all the families.


----------



## JCW (Mar 11, 2014)

CMAC said:



 





Sad to say it will have gone down, it's a vast area and radar only follows roughly 250miles out- I find it surprising there has been no wreckage as to go down without a mayday would indicate no time so probably violent as opposed to trying a soft landing (captain is a vet pilot) therefore some wreckage would have broken off.

The flight recorders emit a signal roughly 5-10 miles so eventually a sub or boat will 'hear' it if the search pattern is precise.

Sad situation and a nightmare for all the families.
		
Click to expand...




I was born over in Kuala Lumpur , left when I was 17 , if they still do things over there like they use to which is in a quiet manner with no press coverage then the plane could have been hijacked and has landed and they are dealing with the kidnappers demands and until  everyone is safe and they are just buying time for now , its a long shot I know but if it is then people will could still be  safe , otherwise they have a very large area to search  ................its just very sad as my sister worked for them for 30 years and knows members of the flight crew . she still lives in KL


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 11, 2014)

JCW said:



			I was born over in Kuala Lumpur , left when I was 17 , if they still do things over there like they use to which is in a quiet manner with no press coverage then the plane could have been hijacked and has landed and they are dealing with the kidnappers demands and until  everyone is safe and they are just buying time for now , its a long shot I know but if it is then people will could still be  safe , otherwise they have a very large area to search  ................its just very sad as my sister worked for them for 30 years and knows members of the flight crew . she still lives in KL
		
Click to expand...

I think you could be right but China are demanding answers there seems to be no info or is this misinformation to buy time I hope so.   Sad day .


----------



## vkurup (Mar 11, 2014)

It is a strange one...  I flew MAS a few times when I was working in KL for a year.  Also remember flying their inaugural flight connecting KL to Mumbai, Got a little earthen-pewter memento that must be knocking about somewhere.  Decent airlines that was always in the shadow of the bigger cousin Singapore Airlines next door. 

Unfortunately, not the first time such a thing has happened.  The Air France from Brazil was lost for a few days before the debris floated upto the surface. Nat geo did a chilling Air investigation... http://youtu.be/ZHduB-knlt0


----------



## mikee247 (Mar 11, 2014)

I have to say there is something not right about all of this.... its bizarre that a plane with all the modern day coms and tracking devices has just disappeared without trace and now the agencies are actually looking in a completely different location than it was travelling on with no proper explanation....    Something is going on here and although I'm not always into conspiracy theories this does now suggest people are not giving up enough information that the families deserve.    Taking the emotion out of this, it is very interesting news for a change.


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 11, 2014)

There is a little part of me that doesn't want them to find the plane, and then it suddenly lands in a weeks time with all the passengers acting perfectly normally!!

Not entirely sure they'll find the jet, but it is strange how there is no debris etc whatsoever!


----------



## vkurup (Mar 11, 2014)

Wabinez said:



			There is a little part of me that doesn't want them to find the plane, and then it suddenly lands in a weeks time with all the passengers acting perfectly normally!!

Not entirely sure they'll find the jet, *but it is strange how there is no debris etc whatsoeve*r!
		
Click to expand...

Not really strange... the plane cud be intact as it goes underwater.  Though high pressure would break it eventually.  The Air France plane debries did not surface for about 5 days. Having said that, this one is getting strange by the hour.


----------



## vkurup (Mar 11, 2014)

15 mins of fame seeker alert... This is apparently from down under, but not sure how true this is 

Australia reveals SECURITY BREACH FOR MH370 INCIDENT.: http://youtu.be/KotSxQJh5AE


----------



## mikee247 (Mar 12, 2014)

vkurup said:



15 mins of fame seeker alert... This is apparently from down under, but not sure how true this is 

Australia reveals SECURITY BREACH FOR MH370 INCIDENT.: http://youtu.be/KotSxQJh5AE

Click to expand...


There isnt any proof they were in the cockpit for take off and landing. Seems like a lot fabrication to me and she will get a lot of flak and abuse for this basically looking to secure her fortune on the back of a major disaster. What a blood sucking vile creature and not something that should be aired until at least the plane has been found.


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 12, 2014)

Planes break up when they hit water, from a certain height water behaves like concrete. It really does depend if the pilot has control of the aircraft and has fluffed it up to sit it down gently, which is likely to rip the tail off ... 
I have flown several times with Malaysian Airlines and they provide a great service, I would be surprised if its an aircraft fault. I suspect there is some foul play  ..


----------



## Dodger (Mar 12, 2014)

Found in the sea it looks like.

The fella on the rig may have indeed been the last to spot it.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 12, 2014)

sawtooth said:



			Some say it could have been abducted by Aliens/UFO , I must say as crazy as that sounds it would explain it.
		
Click to expand...

I like your avatar, have you been using some of your product.


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 13, 2014)

Just looks very dodgy to me. The last known contact was a reply of "roger that" when they where handed over to Vietnamese controllers. After that no one heard or saw another thing of flight MH370. To have no further contact would mean both the primary and secondary radios to go down at the same time. To have lost all power would mean both the number 1 and number 2 power supply systems to go down together. Even then they would have the emergency DC power system. The transponder would have to be turned off also. 

I just find it hard to believe that no mayday call was made over the emergency frequencies and no one has a clue where the plane was when they lost all contact with it.


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 13, 2014)

Also 20 passengers were electronics warfare specialists ... Apparently.


----------



## vkurup (Mar 13, 2014)

Apparently it flew for upto an additional four hours after it lost contact according to maintenance data received from the engine by Boeing.  This puts the plane in a much larger area than anyone thought. 

http://online.wsj.com/news/article_...4579434653903086282-lMyQjAxMTA0MDEwMzExNDMyWj


----------



## CMAC (Mar 13, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Just looks very dodgy to me. The last known contact was a reply of "roger that" when they where handed over to Vietnamese controllers. After that no one heard or saw another thing of flight MH370. *To have no further contact would mean both the primary and secondary radios to go down at the same time. To have lost all power would mean both the number 1 and number 2 power supply systems to go down together. Even then they would have the emergency DC power system. *The transponder would have to be turned off also. 

I just find it hard to believe that no mayday call was made over the emergency frequencies and no one has a clue where the plane was when they lost all contact with it.
		
Click to expand...

unless it was terrorism


----------



## CMAC (Mar 13, 2014)

vkurup said:



			Apparently it flew for upto an additional four hours after it lost contact according to maintenance data received from the engine by Boeing.  This puts the plane in a much larger area than anyone thought. 

http://online.wsj.com/news/article_...4579434653903086282-lMyQjAxMTA0MDEwMzExNDMyWj

Click to expand...

that also would point more towards a terrorist/hijack situation


----------



## Sharktooth (Mar 13, 2014)

CMAC said:



			that also would point more towards a terrorist/hijack situation
		
Click to expand...

Aliens!


----------



## CliveW (Mar 13, 2014)

The Bermuda Triangle has moved!


----------



## vkurup (Mar 13, 2014)

Now India has entered the search!!  This is now possibly the largest single search in a  long time (if not ever)


----------



## Mattyboy (Mar 13, 2014)

I do not get whats going on here - a plane that size cannot just vanish....can it??????


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 13, 2014)

Mattyboy said:



			I do not get whats going on here - a plane that size cannot just vanish....can it??????

Click to expand...


BUT IT HAS


----------



## JCW (Mar 14, 2014)

Well its a week now , I can only see two things that could have  happen , they had what happen to the Golfer Payne Stewart , the pilots change direction and passed out before they could complete the task so the aircraft reverted to auto pilot and still had 6 to 8  hours of fuel and flew to where ever and drop into the ocean or land , 2nd is where I put money on and that is its was hijacked by a person or persons who know enough to fly the plane , the co pilot has history of letting people onto the flight deck and the transponder was then turn off and the hijackers then try to fly h plane to Europe to seek asylum which is what the couple on there with fake passports were doing anyway , they flew it until they ran out of fuel and dropped in the indian ocean somewhere , course I like many hope that they have manage to land it somewhere and are waiting to be found , its so very sad for the families , how do you deal with not knowing ............and sad


----------



## CliveW (Mar 14, 2014)

JCW said:



			Well its a week now , I can only see two things that could have  happen , they had what happen to the Golfer Payne Stewart , the pilots change direction and passed out before they could complete the task so the aircraft reverted to auto pilot and still had 6 to 8  hours of fuel and flew to where ever and drop into the ocean or land , 2nd is where I put money on and that is its was hijacked by a person or persons who know enough to fly the plane , the co pilot has history of letting people onto the flight deck and the transponder was then turn off and the hijackers then try to fly h plane to Europe to seek asylum which is what the couple on there with fake passports were doing anyway , they flew it until they ran out of fuel and dropped in the indian ocean somewhere , course I like many hope that they have manage to land it somewhere and are waiting to be found , its so very sad for the families , how do you deal with not knowing ............and sad
		
Click to expand...

If the hijackers were clued up enough to know how to turn off the transponders etc,and fly the a/c, they should know what the range of the plane was and how much fuel it was carrying. If it is/was a hijacking, there has been no demands made, and if it is was political assylum seekers, why would the plane disappear?


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 14, 2014)

Its interesting what  information was coming out. The engine transponder data suggesting it did no go down after radar contact was lost but according to RR and MH the data is not accurate enough to locate the plane. There have also been other reports about cell phones still being active after it disappeared from radar.. hinting that it flew on for a while. The Chinese debris picture has been dismissed by the Chinese themselves.

The bottom line for me is technology is failing to deliver on all counts. I know that satellites can only be in specific places at certain times but surely with amount of stuff in space something would have got an image of it.


----------



## JCW (Mar 14, 2014)

harpo_72 said:



			Its interesting what  information was coming out. The engine transponder data suggesting it did no go down after radar contact was lost but according to RR and MH the data is not accurate enough to locate the plane. There have also been other reports about cell phones still being active after it disappeared from radar.. hinting that it flew on for a while. The Chinese debris picture has been dismissed by the Chinese themselves.

The bottom line for me is technology is failing to deliver on all counts. I know that satellites can only be in specific places at certain times but surely with amount of stuff in space something would have got an image of it.
		
Click to expand...

Some one even said the Russians have got it to take the attention away from Ukraine , long shot but I don't so


----------



## CMAC (Mar 14, 2014)

the military say they can photograph a fag packet from space, so how about just using this super technology to help find the plane, or maybe that will cost money


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 14, 2014)

CMAC said:



			the military say they can photograph a fag packet from space, so how about just using this super technology to help find the plane, or maybe that will cost money
		
Click to expand...

Because they can't it's a complete lie


----------



## freddielong (Mar 14, 2014)

Lost the sequel


----------



## Sharktooth (Mar 15, 2014)

Apparently it's been nicked...


----------



## Sweep (Mar 15, 2014)

A bit strange this one. With all the safety systems and high tech in planes these days, I find it a little odd that you can turn off pretty much all tracking from the cockpit. Even my car has a tracker anti theft thing in it that I can't switch off. Nor do I even know where it is. My last car had a system where if a tab and the keys were separated by more than 100 metres, you got a phone call and a text to warn you. If you then confirmed the car was stolen, they could turn it off by satellite! They even waited for it to be in a safe place before they turned it off. They reckoned they could find a car anywhere on the planet and claimed they had never lost one. Now, if they can do that in a car, how come they can't in a plane?
Also, are they saying every mobile on the plane was switched off? Calls were made from the hijacked planes on 9/11. Of course, I am no expert but from that you can only assume the passengers were unaware the plane was off in the wrong direction, or over the sea the whole time with no coverage?


----------



## vkurup (Mar 15, 2014)

The Malaysian PM now says that the flight was deliberately diverted

-----------
Mr Razak told a news conference that new satellite evidence shows "with a high degree of certainty" that the one of the aircraft's communications systems - the Aircraft and Communications Addressing and Reporting System- was disabled just before it reached the east coast of Malaysia.

ACARS is a service that allows computers aboard the plane to "talk" to computers on the ground, relaying in-flight information about the health of its systems.

Shortly afterwards, near the border between Malaysian and Vietnamese air traffic control, the plane's transponder - which emits an identifying signal - was switched off, he said.

According to a military radar, the flight then turned and flew back over Malaysia before heading in a north-west direction.

A satellite was able to pick up a signal from the plane until 08:11 local time - more than seven hours after it lost radar contact - although it was unable to give a precise location, Mr Razak said.
Continue reading the main story	
He went on to say that based on this new data, investigators "have determined the plane's last communication with a satellite was in one of two possible corridors":

*    a northern corridor stretching from the border of Kazakhstan and Turkmenistan through to northern Thailand
    a southern corridor stretching from Indonesia to the southern Indian Ocean
*

------------

The PM just added more fuel to the WTFness around this mystery.  The corridor is so large that you could smuggle a few countries into it?  Looks like whoever did this knows more about planes and flying it than the security forces in all those countries.  How can a plane of that size not be detected by air traffic, satellite and military radars of so many countries?  What does this say about the state of airline and national security in all these countries?


----------



## CliveW (Mar 15, 2014)

Sweep said:



			Also, are they saying every mobile on the plane was switched off? Calls were made from the hijacked planes on 9/11. Of course, I am no expert but from that you can only assume the passengers were unaware the plane was off in the wrong direction, or over the sea the whole time with no coverage?
		
Click to expand...

As you allude to, mobile phones have an extrmely short range and need to be in line of sight with telecommunication masts which then relay the signals. There are no such things in the ocean so mobiles wouldn't work, they did however work in the USA as you state, but that was because the aircraft was over land and therefore in range of mobile phone masts.


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 15, 2014)

Is it just me that's worried that a plane of this size can go missing on a global scale for almost 5 days....


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 15, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			Is it just me that's worried that a plane of this size can go missing on a global scale for almost 5 days....
		
Click to expand...

Yep ya kinda think if you were a passenger & were on the ground somewhere that help was on it way , this day & age they should get to us fast ,, truth is there are parts of the world that they can lose you ,200 other people and a ruddy big plane 

doesnt make sense at all


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 15, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			Is it just me that's worried that a plane of this size can go missing on a global scale for almost 5 days....
		
Click to expand...

No ... There is a few air traffic controls units need investigating. But seriously what are they going to do with this plane ? Plus to upset the Chinese could be a mega mistake, they won't give a darn about PC or Geneva convention . Pretty sure they will go in hard and just keep coming ... Think it would be wise to step back and let them do it.


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 15, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Yep ya kinda think if you were a passenger & were on the ground somewhere that help was on it way , this day & age they should get to us fast ,, truth is there are parts of the world that they can lose you ,200 other people and a ruddy big plane 

doesnt make sense at all
		
Click to expand...

do you remember the airbus crash in the French forest it happened under their noses, took the ages to find it more than 24 hrs and lots died because of the delay.


----------



## vkurup (Mar 15, 2014)

Has anyone tried calling the RAC yet?


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 15, 2014)

The Malaysians are going to pee china off over this from what I have just read. Apparently they were tracking it after they lost contact with it and it turned round and flew back over Malaysia.....


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 15, 2014)

vkurup said:



			Has anyone tried calling the RAC yet?
		
Click to expand...

Apparently they have just found the wings.   But Mr and Mrs Wing have no idea where the plane is either.


----------



## stevelev (Mar 15, 2014)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Apparently they have just found the wings.   But Mr and Mrs Wing have no idea where the plane is either.
		
Click to expand...

Quality. At least we not stooped as low as asking wat went wong


----------



## CMAC (Mar 15, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			Is it just me that's worried that a plane of this size can go missing on a global scale for almost 5 days....
		
Click to expand...

I saw a stat recently saying there have been 50+ large planes go missing since 1948 and never found- cant find the stat again or source?


----------



## Dodger (Mar 16, 2014)

http://www.cabaltimes.com/2014/03/12/ma370-redirected-to-diego-garcia/


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 16, 2014)

Dodger said:



http://www.cabaltimes.com/2014/03/12/ma370-redirected-to-diego-garcia/

Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 16, 2014)

Why don't they just use the Find iphone app? Got to have been quite a few iPhones on board.


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 16, 2014)

So all the people still active on QQ (Chinese Facebook) .. Why don't they post up pics ?? Or comments or add friends ...


----------



## vkurup (Mar 17, 2014)

After all the billions spent after 9/11 - can anyone explain why pilots are able to switch off transponders in the first place?

Maybe someone should try smoking in the toilet.. that might set off an alarm somewhere...

Not sure how true this is..


----------



## CliveW (Mar 17, 2014)

vkurup said:



			Not sure how true this is..
		
Click to expand...

Not even a Boeing!  The 777 is a twin engine. Looks like an Airbus A380 to me.


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 17, 2014)

CliveW said:



			Not even a Boeing!  The 777 is a twin engine. Looks like an Airbus A380 to me.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly!


----------



## Rooter (Mar 17, 2014)

worth a go??


----------



## vkurup (Mar 17, 2014)

Or you need one of these new gizmos.. 

http://www.trakdot.com/TrakDot/index.jsp

Available on Amazon for about $70


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 17, 2014)

MH*370* vanishes on 3/7 (US date format) flying at 37000 ft - and it was a 777 - which is 3x7s - conspiracy!  A very curious affair - though I suspect it's whereabouts is known by the military of one nation or another.


----------



## vkurup (Mar 17, 2014)

Possibly the best 'new theories'...  Very James Hardley novelesque

http://keithledgerwood.tumblr.com/p...ysian-airlines-370-disappear-using-sia68-sq68


----------



## StuartD (Mar 18, 2014)

vkurup said:



			After all the billions spent after 9/11 - can anyone explain why pilots are able to switch off transponders in the first place?
		
Click to expand...

I have worked on aircraft and radar for a number of years, so this is all very interesting to me.

The pilot has (and always will have) the abilty to switch it off  mainly because of safety reasons

1) An electrical short may cause the transponder to catch fire so you would want to shut it down

2) It may just have gone faulty and is giving out incorrect readings

3) When an aircraft is on the ground, you don't want all the transponders giving out information to Air traffic Control. They have enough to deal with already. It is the norm to shut it off when you have landed and are off the runway.

The 777 actually has 2 transponders on board, one is on and the other is on standby. If the pilot switches one off in flight i don't think the other automatically switches on.


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 18, 2014)

StuartD said:



			I have worked on aircraft and radar for a number of years, so this is all very interesting to me.
		
Click to expand...

Same here Stu. After spending a lot of years working on a aircraft avionic systems what has happened is really catching my eye. How no one still does not  know anything is beyond me. Aircraft always fly around with the guard channel selected so if a mayday went out then not only would it have been heard on the ground, but in the air by other aircraft too. For a total failure of the avionic systems to happen to the extent this would have had to be basically a total failure of the both electrical generation systems, which would more or less mean the engines aren't running. 

Someone is either.....


Hiding the plane and are now frightened to admit to it as it will piss a lot of countries off
Or they hijacked it and it went tits up, so the terrorist organisation will not admit to it as the would look stupid.


----------



## vkurup (Mar 18, 2014)

Stu, Mad... how does the theory of hiding behind the Singapore Airliner work?  It nearly had me till it mentioned that the two aeroplanes would show up as one blip on the radar.  I am pretty sure that the planes cant fly so close to each other that they appear as one (If they get too close, then they would smash into each other as per Bernoulli's principle). Hence they need to maintain minimum distance and hence would show up as 2 blips... otherwise the theory holds water.. 

http://keithledgerwood.tumblr.com/p...ysian-airlines-370-disappear-using-sia68-sq68


----------



## StuartD (Mar 18, 2014)

vkurup said:



			Stu, Mad... how does the theory of hiding behind the Singapore Airliner work?  It nearly had me till it mentioned that the two aeroplanes would show up as one blip on the radar.  I am pretty sure that the planes cant fly so close to each other that they appear as one (If they get too close, then they would smash into each other as per Bernoulli's principle). Hence they need to maintain minimum distance and hence would show up as 2 blips... otherwise the theory holds water.. 

http://keithledgerwood.tumblr.com/p...ysian-airlines-370-disappear-using-sia68-sq68

Click to expand...

Itâ€™s possible for two planes to appear as one on Radar. I donâ€™t know how close two 777 could fly in formation but itâ€™s certainly possible with smaller military jets.
From a distance the two planes could appear as one signature on the radar display particularly when flying towards said radar.. As a 777 is a large aircraft without too many round edges  present to prevent a good signal return,  I would expect some pick up from  the second aircraft when moving closer to the radar. At worst the radar could still  see the two planes appearing as one but the signature will be much bigger and no longer identified as a 777.

This theory works (slightly) if there was only 1 Radar tracking station active on the ground. For example 2 planes flying west towards a Radar tracking station could appear as one to that Radar if one plane is slightly behind and above. If there was another tracking station north of the current flight path, it would certainly pick up two planes flying close and start all sorts of alarm bells ringing. 

Do you believe for a minute that India/Pakistan etc. only had one station active? Also what happened when MH370 broke off from the other planes flight path? 
File in the bin in my opinion.


----------



## CMAC (Mar 18, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Same here Stu. After spending a lot of years working on a aircraft avionic systems what has happened is really catching my eye. How no one still does not  know anything is beyond me. Aircraft always fly around with the guard channel selected so if a mayday went out then not only would it have been heard on the ground, but in the air by other aircraft too. For a total failure of the avionic systems to happen to the extent this would have had to be basically a total failure of the both electrical generation systems, which would more or less mean the engines aren't running. 

Someone is either.....


*Hiding the plane and are now frightened to admit to it as it will piss a lot of countries off
[*]Or they hijacked it and it went tits up, so the terrorist organisation will not admit to it as the would look stupid.*


Click to expand...

1) I think any country with the balls to hide a plane isn't worried about pissing any other countries off.
2) Terrorist organisations are by definition out to create terror, crashing a plane is terror and exposure for them however it transpired, I don't think 'looking stupid' is in their vocabulary.


personally I'm praying they are all alive and 'captive' somewhere, soon to be freed by SAS type commandos.


----------



## vkurup (Mar 18, 2014)

Given that it has been 10 days, and no debris have been located in the water so far.. I am assuming that this is somewhere on land.  Again, hoping people are safe and will be rescued.. 


PS:  Looks like the Thai's spotted it too, but did not report it previously, because nobody asked them!!! No green curry for anyone tonight.. 

http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...-flight-mh370-after-communications-shut-down/


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 18, 2014)

CMAC said:



			1) I think any country with the balls to hide a plane isn't worried about pissing any other countries off.
		
Click to expand...

would you want to piss the Chinese off? They have some serious military firepower and could probably take anyone to pieces. From what I read and see on the news they are not in a good mood over this.


----------



## Dodger (Mar 18, 2014)

StuartD said:



			Itâ€™s possible for two planes to appear as one on Radar. I donâ€™t know how close two 777 could fly in formation but itâ€™s certainly possible with smaller military jets.
From a distance the two planes could appear as one signature on the radar display particularly when flying towards said radar.. As a 777 is a large aircraft without too many round edges  present to prevent a good signal return,  I would expect some pick up from  the second aircraft when moving closer to the radar. At worst the radar could still  see the two planes appearing as one but the signature will be much bigger and no longer identified as a 777.

This theory works (slightly) if there was only 1 Radar tracking station active on the ground. For example 2 planes flying west towards a Radar tracking station could appear as one to that Radar if one plane is slightly behind and above. If there was another tracking station north of the current flight path, it would certainly pick up two planes flying close and start all sorts of alarm bells ringing. 

Do you believe for a minute that India/Pakistan etc. only had one station active? Also what happened when MH370 broke off from the other planes flight path? 
File in the bin in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...


Christ yer alive!


----------



## StuartD (Mar 19, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Christ yer alive!
		
Click to expand...

I have always been alive and here.

Just been flying below the radar and not seen.

Christ another theory!!!!


----------



## freddielong (Mar 19, 2014)

This may be a very pessimistic view but the plane has either crashed and every one is dead or the plane has been stolen and everyone is dead. If it has been stolen and its a big if, someone has gone to a lot of trouble and planning to steal the plane for another purpose (possibly terrorism) they will not want to keep hold of feed and water a load of hostages.


----------



## Colin L (Mar 20, 2014)

vkurup said:



			Stu, Mad... how does the theory of hiding behind the Singapore Airliner work?  It nearly had me till it mentioned that the two aeroplanes would show up as one blip on the radar.  I am pretty sure that the planes cant fly so close to each other that they appear as one (If they get too close, then they would smash into each other as per Bernoulli's principle). Hence they need to maintain minimum distance and hence would show up as 2 blips... otherwise the theory holds water.. 

http://keithledgerwood.tumblr.com/p...ysian-airlines-370-disappear-using-sia68-sq68

Click to expand...

Brilliant one, this.  It might just be that the pilots of the plane being "hidden" behind would be a tad uncomfortable about someone flying so close and might just mention it to air traffic control?  They would know the other plane was behind them.  All they'd have to do would be to glance in their wing mirrors.


----------



## Fish (Mar 20, 2014)

Positive sighting, if you can call it that of debri around 24 metres long plus other debris, certainly seems credible that its gone down now in the sea, but, it has done a complete U-turn and flew until it ran out of fuel!

At face value it would seem logical that the cockpit was taken over and the plane sabotaged in this way, for what reasons, will we ever know

The satellite photo's being shown of the debris are nearly 4 days old?


----------



## JCW (Mar 20, 2014)

Fish said:



			Positive sighting, if you can call it that of debri around 24 metres long plus other debris, certainly seems credible that its gone down now in the sea, but, it has done a complete U-turn and flew until it ran out of fuel!

At face value it would seem logical that the cockpit was taken over and the plane sabotaged in this way, for what reasons, will we ever know

The satellite photo's being shown of the debris are nearly 4 days old?
		
Click to expand...

Watching it on sky news now , could have been a Payne Stewart type decompression accident or indeed someone tried to take over and something happened and knock them all out and the plane reverted to auto pilot till it ran out of fuel and ditched into the ocean which explains no mayday call or any group claiming a hijack , or it was it a hijack that gone wrong , still a long way to go before we find out the complete facts


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 20, 2014)

JCW said:



			... still a long way to go before we find out the complete facts
		
Click to expand...

I doubt we ever will - only chance of getting close would be to find the black box and that isn't going to be easy before it's power dies and that will be within a couple of weeks.


----------



## scottbrown (Mar 20, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I doubt we ever will - only chance of getting close would be to find the black box and that isn't going to be easy before it's power dies and that will be within a couple of weeks.
		
Click to expand...

I believe they have transmitters that emit a beacon for 30 days minimum. But not 100%


----------



## CliveW (Mar 20, 2014)

If it were a Payne Stewart type of gradual decompression, those inside would initially just go to sleep before eventually dying, and the a/c would continue on its original heading until it ran out of fuel as happened with the Greek Helios Airways flight 522 in August 2005. The a/s transponder would also continue to send out ident information. This doesn't appear to be the case.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helios_Airways_Flight_522


----------



## CMAC (Mar 20, 2014)

Fish said:



			Positive sighting, if you can call it that of debri around 24 metres long plus other debris, certainly seems credible that its gone down now in the sea, but, it has done a complete U-turn and flew until it ran out of fuel!

At face value it would seem logical that the cockpit was taken over and the plane sabotaged in this way, for what reasons, will we ever know

*The satellite photo's being shown of the debris are nearly 4 days old?*

Click to expand...

wonder why they havent got there yet physically if its 4 days old?


----------



## CMAC (Mar 20, 2014)

CliveW said:



			If it were a Payne Stewart type of gradual decompression, those inside would initially just go to sleep before eventually dying, and the a/c would continue on its original heading until it ran out of fuel as happened with the Greek Helios Airways flight 522 in August 2005. The a/s transponder would also continue to send out ident information. This doesn't appear to be the case.
		
Click to expand...

plus if it was that then why would it change course completely.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 20, 2014)

CMAC said:



			wonder why they havent got there yet physically if its 4 days old?
		
Click to expand...

I guess it takes time for the images to be processed and enhanced and then they have to validate the satellite images so they can be sure it is worthwhile diverting resources to search in that location.  In addition they'll have to be estimated drift from location originally spotted - I hear that they'll do that by going to the satellite located position - drop a marker buoy and track it - then on basis of buoy drift predict where what has been spotted is most likely to be.


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 20, 2014)

also take into account how far theses parts would have floated from the original crash site since the day of the accident .. they might still never find the original crash site


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 20, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I guess it takes time for the images to be processed and enhanced and then they have to validate the satellite images so they can be sure it is worthwhile diverting resources to search in that location.  In addition they'll have to be estimated drift from location originally spotted - I hear that they'll do that by going to the satellite located position - drop a marker buoy and track it - then on basis of buoy drift predict where what has been spotted is most likely to be.
		
Click to expand...

Well that just answered my question below


----------



## CMAC (Mar 20, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



*I guess it takes time for the images to be processed and enhanced* and then they have to validate the satellite images so they can be sure it is worthwhile diverting resources to search in that location.  In addition they'll have to be estimated drift from location originally spotted - I hear that they'll do that by going to the satellite located position - drop a marker buoy and track it - then on basis of buoy drift predict where what has been spotted is most likely to be.
		
Click to expand...

Boots do a 1 hour service now- it's very good


----------



## JCW (Mar 21, 2014)

Its not looking good at all if I has indeed crash there in the southern indian ocean , its deep water there


----------



## Sharktooth (Mar 23, 2014)

This will come down to money. It cost approx Â£25 million to find the Air France wreckage, but that region was full of u/w canyons and mountains. Where this 'debris' has been spotted is indeed deep, but it is relatively flat bottom. Add a Zero onto the Air France cost and they may locate it.


----------



## Dodger (Mar 23, 2014)

Sharktooth said:



			This will come down to money. It cost approx Â£25 million to find the Air France wreckage, but that region was full of u/w canyons and mountains. Where this 'debris' has been spotted is indeed deep, but it is relatively flat bottom. Add a Zero onto the Air France cost and they may locate it.
		
Click to expand...


Was the Air France wreckage not found at the bottom of the Atlantic?


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 23, 2014)

If this was a terrorist incident why would the perpetrating organisation not make a statement about it?   If they didn't they would not make any political gain by the act.


----------



## Sharktooth (Mar 24, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Was the Air France wreckage not found at the bottom of the Atlantic?
		
Click to expand...

U/w = underwater


----------



## vkurup (Mar 24, 2014)

Looks like it might be in the southern oceans.. HMAS Success expects to pick up objects that may be part of MH370 within a couple of hours...


----------



## JCW (Mar 27, 2014)

Looks now that its in the southern Indian ocean off Australia and only needs to be confirm by finding the wreck or bits off  , also looks like the pilot had problems at home hence flew the plane to an area where it may never be found to end it all  , who will pay for it to be found , the Chinese will never give up so I think they will be force to carry on for the sake of their citizens and many rules will change because of this , passport checks , the end for a need of a black box to be the end of all , another way of keeping records along with the black box and the other tracking devices will not be able to be switched off and checks on the crews mental states plus hand over of the air traffic control , changes for the better and safer new method of working and reporting will come into force ......................................


----------



## vkurup (Mar 27, 2014)

I wonder why the Cockpit voice and data recorders dont have a floatation device attached to them?  Or they could be recorded and stored in the 'cloud' rather than sit in the cockpit..


----------



## brendy (Mar 27, 2014)

vkurup said:



			I wonder why the Cockpit voice and data recorders dont have a floatation device attached to them?  Or they could be recorded and stored in the 'cloud' rather than sit in the cockpit..
		
Click to expand...

I suppose they are probably fixed down and if there is 10 tones of cockpit attached to it, its going to be a problem providing any buoyancy.


----------



## Fish (Aug 5, 2015)

Plane debris now confirmed to be that of the missing MH370 flight found on Reunion Island.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asi...ng&ns_source=twitter&ns_linkname=news_central


----------



## bladeplayer (Aug 5, 2015)

17 months moving with different currents and sea flow etc , Id Imagine its still long way from being found


----------



## Slab (Aug 6, 2015)

With it only being 100 miles away and some pretty strong currents just now I'd guess there's a fair chance something will show up here eventually. Can only hope they find some reason for it to help everyone involved


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 6, 2015)

Wherefore art thou conspiracy theorists? - though they will no doubt put out that this is but a diversionary ploy  - and that the plane is sitting in the middle of a jungle somewhere with the poor passengers enslaved to a megalomaniac despot building a facility in which to house a ray gun that can destroy the Pentagon.

It's sounding very much like pilot action of the sort that we didn't really believe could occur - until Andreas Lubitz and Germanwings Flight 9525


----------

